# E60 - Replace subwoofers?



## dakoowa (Dec 12, 2003)

Heya guys,

Hoping all you car geniuses can help me out. I LOVE my new 2004 525, but the sound system is kinda lacking. Do you think it is possible to replace the subwoofers under the seats and improve the bass? I'm not a big bass fanatic or anything, but I do want the bass to be extremely deep when listening.

Thanks for any help, and if anyone is in Washington, DC area a installer suggestion would be much appreciated!


----------



## mspeed76 (Nov 13, 2003)

did you get the logic 7 system?


----------



## dakoowa (Dec 12, 2003)

mspeed76 said:


> did you get the logic 7 system?


Nope, wish I did...........I listened to one car which sounded great and was told the other car I was looking at "didn't have the cd changer". I didn't really care about the cd changer so I took the other car, and a day after driving it off the lot I noticed the sound wasn't very good.

I guess the other had the Logic 7. I asked if they could install the Logic 7 system for me in my new car, and they said it was a factory thing only. :-\


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

dakoowa said:


> Heya guys,
> 
> Hoping all you car geniuses can help me out. I LOVE my new 2004 525, but the sound system is kinda lacking. Do you think it is possible to replace the subwoofers under the seats and improve the bass? I'm not a big bass fanatic or anything, but I do want the bass to be extremely deep when listening.
> 
> Thanks for any help, and if anyone is in Washington, DC area a installer suggestion would be much appreciated!


Frankly, I don't think there are enough of us here on this board who are familiar enough with the E60 to properly answer your question. I am sure you can do it but you might have to pioneer the effort!  Now ask us about doing this to an E39 and you'll get lots of responses!

Chris


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

dakoowa said:


> Heya guys,
> 
> Hoping all you car geniuses can help me out. I LOVE my new 2004 525, but the sound system is kinda lacking. Do you think it is possible to replace the subwoofers under the seats and improve the bass? I'm not a big bass fanatic or anything, but I do want the bass to be extremely deep when listening.
> 
> Thanks for any help, and if anyone is in Washington, DC area a installer suggestion would be much appreciated!


If you didn't get Logic7, there are no subwoofers under your front seats. The cavities are there, but I doubt any wiring would be. I think your best bet would be a Bazooka subwoofer or something similar in your trunk.


----------



## mspeed76 (Nov 13, 2003)

thats not correct.

standard comes with 10 speakers, including 2 subwoofers under the front seats.

logic 7 adds 3 more speakers (1 center in front, 2 in rear doors)

also more power, metal matrix speakers, DSP, 7 band EQ, 6 disc changer



philippek said:


> If you didn't get Logic7, there are no subwoofers under your front seats. The cavities are there, but I doubt any wiring would be. I think your best bet would be a Bazooka subwoofer or something similar in your trunk.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

mspeed76 said:


> thats not correct.
> 
> standard comes with 10 speakers, including 2 subwoofers under the front seats.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. So it may just be a matter of finding the part # for the Logic7 subs...but then again, perhaps I'm just postulating another sophism.


----------



## dakoowa (Dec 12, 2003)

philippek said:


> I stand corrected. So it may just be a matter of finding the part # for the Logic7 subs...but then again, perhaps I'm just postulating another sophism.


I actually went to a local, well respected audio shop and am having a new speaker system installed this Tuesday. They are throwing in some high quality Boston Acoustics speakers/subwoofers into the car. Anyone heard anything about Boston Acoustics parts?

They are putting a set of Boston Acoustics z5 speakers in the front, another pair in the back and a 12 inch subwoofer in the trunk fitted through the "ski hole", whatever that is. They assure me it will sound great.

Any thoughts before I bite the bullet?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

dakoowa said:


> I actually went to a local, well respected audio shop and am having a new speaker system installed this Tuesday. They are throwing in some high quality Boston Acoustics speakers/subwoofers into the car. Anyone heard anything about Boston Acoustics parts?
> 
> They are putting a set of Boston Acoustics z5 speakers in the front, another pair in the back and a 12 inch subwoofer in the trunk fitted through the "ski hole", whatever that is. They assure me it will sound great.
> 
> Any thoughts before I bite the bullet?


Speakers are highly subjective...they may sound like crap to one person and pure heaven to the next person. Hopefully you have listened to them for a few mintues.

The ski-hole is that area where the rear occupant would have their own armrest fold down from the back seat. Keep looking and searching in that area and you'll see a spot where you could put a pair of skiis through...partially in the trunk and partially in the back seat. It makes a good spot to fire a sub through.

Chris


----------



## Chnsky545i (Nov 10, 2003)

*Boston Acoustics*

I own a full Boston Acoustics set of speakers in my Chevy, They have different levels of quality. I have a component set in the front and a Rally set 6x9's in the rear deck, but if you are looking for the bass, make sure you get a decent sub and the correct power for what they are selling you. If it were me I would get a second opinion from another stereo (tweak) shop.

In addition to the quality of the speaker you have to consider what is powering the speakers. Most quality shops would not rush you into a setup, I recommend checking with Boston Acoustics pre-sales support, there customer service is very helpful and the number can be located at their website.


----------

